# Vanessa Blumhagen - Ice Bucket Challenge



## Bob Harris (22 Aug. 2014)

Hat das denn einer gestern bei Sat1 (am besten in HD) aufgenommen? Ich habe das leider, leider verpasst.


----------



## ahSLS (22 Aug. 2014)

also hier kannst es dir auf sat1.de anschauen. am besten ab minute 3:20

*:: klick mich ::*


----------



## Bob Harris (22 Aug. 2014)

Danke Dir! 

Ist nur so 'ne besch... Qualität. In HD muss das richtig gut kommen. Zumindest kann man steife Nippel erahnen.


----------



## Chip0978 (22 Aug. 2014)

Stimmt HD Qualität wär super


----------



## Armrot (22 Aug. 2014)

Webfound: Full HD aber schlecht komprimiert.

Download links for v.mp4 - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts


----------



## Bob Harris (22 Aug. 2014)

Du bist mein Held des Tages, Armrot!!! 

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (5 Jan. 2015)

scheint down zu sein, hat das noch jmd.? Danke Euch


----------

